# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Downhill sicherer? Studie gibt Aufschluss...

## JohnLeMon

Liebe DH-Freunde,

wir sind ein Team bestehend aus einem Unfallchirurgen, einem Sportmediziner und Studenten der Sportwissenschaften und der Humanmedizin. Zusammen untersuchen wir Verletzungshäufigkeit, Verletzungsmuster, Unfallmechanismen, Risikofaktoren und das Fahrverhalten bei Downhillathleten im Rahmen einer prospektiven auf Fragebogenbasierenden Studie. Ziel ist es den Sport sicherer zu machen!

Diese soll über die komplette Saison 2011 gehen und wenn Du Lust hast daran teilzunehmen, würden wir uns sehr freuen. Schicke dazu einfach eine Mail mit deinem Namen und dem Betreff „downhill 2011“ an johannes dot becker a-t pmu dot ac dot at. Du wirst dann registriert und bekommst weitere Instruktionen per Mail. Das Ganze ist natürlich anonym.

Das Ganze läuft so ab, dass Du jeden Monat einmal einen Link per Mail zugeschickt bekommst und dann einfach per Mausklick deinen persönlichen Fragebogen ausfüllen kannst. Das dauert vielleicht maximal 10min. Auch wenn Du nur wenig fährst und selbst wenn du dich nicht verletzt, bist Du herzlich willkommen. Jede gefahrene Stunde ist wichtig und dient sehr gut zum Vergleich anderer Sportarten.

In der Thematik sind natürliche unterschiedliche Faktoren zu klären. Hier ein kleiner Überblick: 
Machen die Athleten auch nebenbei noch Ausdauersport oder Krafttraining? 
Aus welchem Bereich sind sie zum DH gekommen? 
Anfänger, Fortgeschrittener oder Profi?
Welche Gelenke sind am Meisten betroffen? Weichteilverletzungen dabei? 
Auch von den Materialen her ist wichtig zu wissen, wie die Bikes am Tag des Sturzes eingestellt waren. 
Wie war die Strecke? Welche Bedingungen? 
Welche Protektoren hatten Sie an? Welche Protektoren sind beschädigt? 
Wie war der Unfallmechanismus? 

Da könnte ich vieles jetzt noch dazu schreiben. Aber als grober Überblick dürfte das reichen.

Wir würden uns freuen DICH dabei haben zu dürfen! Falls du noch Fragen hast, melde dich einfach bei mir unter johannes dot becker a-t pmu dot ac dot at.

Ride on,
Johnny

----------


## perkelino

Das find ich gut, da bin ich dabei!

----------


## JohnLeMon

Jeder ist willkommen, auch Freerider!

----------


## Mexx

Find das auch gut, Mail ist schon geschrieben.

----------


## dolcho

Junge, du solltest dir vielleicht erst einmal von Jemanden mit Erfahrung erklären lassen,
wie man strukturiert an so ein Thema herangeht, weil sonst ist der "Mehrwert" aus deiner Studie gleich null.

----------


## JohnLeMon

mhm... also ich glaube ich weiß wie man an eine solche herangeht. Außerdem bin ich nicht alleine und der Rektor meiner Uni überwacht dieses Projekt. Und du musst verstehen, wenn ich nicht gleich hier im thread mein ganzes Konzept darlege. Sonst kann das ja jeder einfach kopieren. Trotzdem würde ich mich freuen, wenn du bei der Sache mitmachst. Wir brauchen jeden motivierten Fahrer!

----------


## BoB

zumindest der titel ist ziemlich unwissenschaftlich  :Stick Out Tongue:  aber andererseits, das hier ist ja auch nicht das NEJM  :Wink:   ich wünsch euch jedenfalls viel erfolg mit der studie. schaden kanns nix...

----------

